# buying new tires Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what do you guys think of the the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor tires i can get a good deal on them just seeing if anyone uses them and your option thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've always ran goodYear AT/S. My current has 57,000 miles on with a few more on them togo.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have always liked gooyear i never buy new tires always used ones cause i hate spending money but this will make the truck ride 10 times better


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a set for my last truck 04 Tahoe. I loved them. They were pricey but the handled great in snow and rain. Not sure how long they last cause I traded in my truck a year and half later.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

I've got Silent Armor's on my '04 Dakota and love them. A really good all season tire that wears well. However, I have never plowed with them (no plow on the truck). On my 97 K2500 I'm running DuraTrac's and think they are great, especially in the snow. A very aggressive tread but extremely quiet at speed.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have them on my '02 super duty and they are a great year round tire. I feel they are a good plow tire, and very quite on the road.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going to try the Goodyear Duratrac tire this year for plowing.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Also a good tire, I ran them on my '00. Good in snow mud and wet grass!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i just got the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor installed yesterday they ride great and have a good warrenty


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Good deal on Goodyear. The best tires in the world. Silent Armors and AT/S Wranglers tread patterns are similar to each other, the Teflon belts is the in the SAs is the major change. Goodyear tires aren't cheap, but good things seldom are. The problem with a used tire is you don't know it's history. My wife, kids, grandkids ride and drive in my vehicles. I don't work for Goodyear, but have driven millions of miles since I rolled on Goodyear Polyglass GTs back in the day.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

They're not bad tires. They wear pretty good if you keep them rotated (every 3-5k). We were running them on our transit busses but stopped after having several side wall failures. We were having issues with them around the same time they were recalled, however, the size we were using were not recalled. I did find many (at least 2 dozen) with interior cracking of the side walls and that is mainly why we quit using them. I did use a set on my personal truck and they work great in the snow. Good luck!!


----------

